# weight training gloves



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

who of us use weightlifting gloves?

cheers steve


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not me, i used to use them when i trained in a girlly health and fitness suite but i haven't worn gloves in a long time


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the following gloves

http://www.goldsgymdirect.co.uk/product/asp/ProdID/1176/CtgID/1175/af/page.htm

I find my hands get quite sore if i don't. Maybe i'm a wuss


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

i got those gloves too, they are a pile of s**t. overpriced and falling apart after only a week.

stick to cheap ones


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

used to use gloves when I first started but haven't for about 3 years. Tried some a few months back and couldn't get on with them at all, one set and they came straight back off.

J


----------



## vinger (Mar 3, 2004)

gloves??? in a gym??? u bunch of girls. :lol:

dont tell me u squat with a towel on the bar aswell?


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

i use the york ones from argos lol, cheap but decent enough. :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

cheers chaps, i dont use them myself, the reason for the question was i keep getting emails from indian companys offering me all sorts of weightlifting gloves and belts.

some of them look quite decent. just waiting for the price to come back from them now.

i dont no how cheap india is but would be good if they were 20p a pair or something.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I think i'd have hands like sandpaper if I didnt use them ;o


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

I will be using them as I always have blisters on my hands.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

my hands did get sore at first, but after a while your skin seems to thicken up and get used to it. Just grit your teeth!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

I bought these the other day!

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&langId=-1&catalogId=3801&productId=159075&clickfrom=name

Not bad, my hands sweat alot so it help when im doing the odd machine weight, as they tend to slip off. LOL


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't use them often but do find at times they are good because of the padding in the palm and I have a crushed bone in my right hand.

We have a few guys who tend to come in immediately from work (mechanics) and another few who are just plain stinky so surely the gloves thing can't be bad for assisting with hygeine.

If anyone wants a pair go to http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/accessoriestan-c-26.html?osCsid=e1f190bf093af599d50dc419110de648 and put in the comments box you are an MC member with your screen name and you'll get a pair for 8.00 inc postage.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

i used 2 use um but there all shite. they all seem 2 fall appart ive had cheap ones and expensive ones, and 2 be honest i think its a bit of a women 2 be wareing gloves just so your hands dnt go hard.


----------



## GTForce (Oct 23, 2004)

I use them when I train back. I find it helps my grip, especially with chin-ups and deadlifts. Those are challenging exercises, and I sweat quite profusely, so the gloves help prevent slippage.


----------

